# The Future 4 Games of Games Workshop



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

> via Tim on Faeit 212
> Looking far ahead, the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings will be phased out.
> 
> Horus Heresy will be the third System after Fantasy & 40k and become the "Mature" Game for 40k.
> ...


I'm personally loving everything that's been put out for Horus Heresy, so it getting more support and official recognition as a GW game system sounds great.

I kind of wonder what mature is supposed to mean though? And if they do expand HH, will we be seeing any armies outside of the standard imperial stuff(would love to see HH era Xenos).


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone else seeing a "mature" novel coming out? It shall be titled "50 shades of grey knights".


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

While I'm very dubious about the Horus Heresy stuff, phasing out the Lord of the Rings/Hobbit stuff makes a lot of sense in 2015. After the Hobbit trilogy's finished, the tabletop game will stagnate back into piles of unsellable boxes of models. Unless the Silmarilion is made into a film (hint: it won't), then I doubt GW will be able to keep The Hobbit above water and will discontinue it.

Don't know about 'mature' Fantasy and 40k. If they fix Fantasy as a game system, then fucking fantastic, because Warhammer Forge is singularly beautiful and being able to use it would be awesome. But what is 'mature'? Daemonettes with actual tits? Let's hope so.

Midnight


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Mature does not mean "with added tits". Torchwood series 1 utterly failed to grasp this concept too.
Mature means "rules that don't need to be understood by teenagers, and can include complicated maths".

The mature themes you seem to be thinking of would be covered in novels and BL stuff. I doubt GW will ever sponsor a game where the actual rulebook incorporates actual 'adult only' content. Slaanesh is about as close as they will ever get in a main rulebook.


----------



## "Mad" Larkin (Sep 23, 2013)

I would suppose that mature in a GW-sense means units so big and expensive you have to have a full-time-job to afford it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"Mad" Larkin said:


> I would suppose that mature in a GW-sense means units so big and expensive you have to have a full-time-job to afford it.


As apposed to the current system where you only need to work 30 hours a week :wink:

Interesting news - i'd have thought they'd be looking into skirmish systems rather than another army battles set of rules. Will have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's just one of those nothing statements used to build up hype about something, or make it sound interesting.

I played an interesting 'mature game' the other day, it's called: doing my tax return. I lost.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

> Looking far ahead, the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings will be phased out.
> 
> Horus Heresy will be the third System after Fantasy & 40k and become the "Mature" Game for 40k.
> 
> ...


At some point, yes I believe lotr and hobbit will disappear,
but 30k is too similar to 40k and whats more is fairly interchangeable for it to be a main system.
I am sure we'll see replacements but there must be a good few years left on the lotr licence yet





SilverTabby said:


> Mature means "rules that don't need to be understood by teenagers, and can include complicated maths".


a winning combination of cleanliness and pythagoras then


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 30k already has it's own rules sets in the form of the FW HH books, and it's also only for mature gamers, as in grown ups with disposable income. So basically all that statements says is that LotR and The Hobbit will be phased out, which I find hard to believe. I was led to believe that LotR was a big cash cow for GW. Why cut off their nose to spite their face?


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was led to believe that LotR was a big cash cow for GW.


Really? I have yet to meet someone that plays that game. I always thought their LotR line was a massive flop and they only stick with it because of legal agreements.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Mokuren said:


> Really? I have yet to meet someone that plays that game. I always thought their LotR line was a massive flop and they only stick with it because of legal agreements.


and, lets be fair, not all the MODELS suck.

Guy i know uses a Balrog as a Demon of Khorne


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Lotr is the 'in' for the general public. If you've never heard of GW, you're still likely to have heard of LotR or the Hobbit, and having a game based on those brings new players in who would never have otherwise started. 

When GW put their figures on the De Agnosti LotR collectable magazine, it brought in so many new players it was just silly. 

Just because the regular GW crowd don't play it, don't assume it's not done wonders for GW as a whole. It funded the new 3 storey office block and Eurohub at Lenton, and the new plastics machines. LotR is the reason they can do the awesome plastic kits you're enjoying right now.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Lotr is the 'in' for the general public. If you've never heard of GW, you're still likely to have heard of LotR or the Hobbit, and having a game based on those brings new players in who would never have otherwise started.
> 
> When GW put their figures on the De Agnosti LotR collectable magazine, it brought in so many new players it was just silly.


Really? I didn't know. Like I said, I have never seen anyone playing them, and have hardly seen them at gaming stores. I had at best seen a few models and scenarios at some cons but that's about it.



SilverTabby said:


> LotR is the reason they can do the awesome plastic kits you're enjoying right now.


If I had awesome new plastic kits I wouldn't have quit buying GW stuff.

This said, thanks for the heads up, I seriously thought the LotR line was just a failure.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Hobbit is why GW has smaller tooling to make more detailed models and faces if they WD last December is to be believed too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Mokuren said:


> Really? I have yet to meet someone that plays that game. I always thought their LotR line was a massive flop and they only stick with it because of legal agreements.


as silvertabby said this is a myth or huge misconception, GW had the opportunity to walk away from lord of the rings when the license expired prior to the hobbit release but took the option to extend it and include the Hobbit, hardly the actions of a company whos line had flopped.
i cant say if the tooling had anything to do with the hobbit needing smaller tooling, but certainly GWs plastics have taken a huge leap forward during the period that they have been producing LOTR models, so if its out of necessity or just because they had the cash to invest in new tech im certainly glad they went after the licence, if anyone at GW has any sense they should be looking at the new Star Wars movies as the next potential movie tie in.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> if anyone at GW has any sense they should be looking at the new Star Wars movies as the next potential movie tie in.


My wallet does not approve of this suggestion.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

am i the only one that would rather they bring back specialist games as opposed to starting a whole new system? maybe bridge the gap between gothic and 40k with a campaign book? Just saying.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> If anyone at GW has any sense they should be looking at the new Star Wars movies as the next potential movie tie in.


Probably a non starter since Fantasy Flight has the Star Wars tabletop game license for at least the new few years (I'm not sure they've ever said in public how long a period it covers). The bidding process for it was before the new movies were announced, and I do wonder if it would have turned out differently if the license renewal had come a bit later.

(I have liked what FFG have done with the license so far, both with X-Wing and the RPG and hope they keep going with what they've done, but they'd be crazy not to have something big and new lined up with it for when the new films start hitting)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i think the "mature" game might be a skirmish game since older players have probably less time to play with full time jobs, wife, kids and such.

LOTR is pretty big which I did not think it was until my local store hosted a LOTR tournament and the place packed with people so it is very popular and good for GW. 

I agree with B&K that GW should get in with the new Star Wars movies especially since X-wing fighter is a pretty popular game system this might give GW many more new customers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> am i the only one that would rather they bring back specialist games as opposed to starting a whole new system? maybe bridge the gap between gothic and 40k with a campaign book? Just saying.


I would love to see some of the specialist games return, but specialist games are very insular and niche, they are great for the bearded GW veteran, but to continue bringing new blood into the hobby i think GW also need to consider other broader reaching elements too, also the other thing to consider about specialist games is will people buy them? space hulk was a huge success, dreadfleet however wasnt and what were the reasons? space hulk had amazing miniatures that could be used in 40k as well as in space hulk which is also a cracking game, dreadfleet was totally different, amazing models but they could only be used in that game and a game whos game play never got much air time. If GW were to do specialist games they would need to rethink the stand alone game in a box and maybe look at the expandable specialist games to bring in future purchases, blood bowl in plastic with fully plastic teams and star players for example, epic Armageddon would need to be even bigger as we now have appoc, but again entire companies of marines in plastic in epic scale. Inquisitor with large scale model in plastic could work( might also stop them face planting) and yes battlefleet gothic in plastic makes total sense.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Star wars was discussed back when I was still in the Studio. It was discounted as an option back then, and I doubt it will be an option now. The simple reason? GW has done LOTR before, it has 25yr+ old figures for it. It ties in with their whole mythology, for both systems. Star wars? Someone else's universe, with completely different creatures, etc. 

Opinions may have changed since I left, but I doubt they've changed *that* much


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

NO! stay away GW! Fantasy Flight's doing great with Star wars; You'll wreck it.

Part of why X-wing is so great is the simplicity of it. Games are quick and easy, whilst still retaining the 'tactical feel' of the game. It's just a lot of fun. 100 SP games take 30-60 mins, meaning the games are over before they get boring. You can easily play several games in a row in the time it would take you to play one game of 40k.

GW should be trying to replicate this kind of quick and simple skirmish gameplay. They've got their big epic battle games, they need some quick and easy skirmish games that don't take half a day to play and 30 years to learn the rules.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Geist said:


> Imature.


please tell me it's non hermaphroditic 1 breasted daemonettes. They actually made me WANT to have a chaos army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

One of the issues with Star Wars is that GW would have limited scope to expand and develop the line unlike LOTR. With LOTR/Hobbit they had the films which they were obviously locked into the design for but then once that was done they could expand it into whatever they wanted from the huge amount of other factions present within the lore that while mentioned didn't have a strong identity. In Star Wars however you have so much of the expanded universe which has plotted out to the finest detail, detail which makes the Horus Heresy books look like cliff notes. GW would also have very little ability to come up with new major races for the world that would be easily accepted by the community without it being seen as what it is - GW taking ownership of something.

There is also the fact that I don't think a 40k or "army" style system would work well in the Star Wars universe. Skirmish yes, army no. Star Wars has always been about either A: Space Battles or B: Jedi (individuals fucking up heaps of pretty useless ground troops: droids, storm troops or Sith fucking up clone troopers and rebels) neither of those really work with a system designed around having 60 minis on the board which is where GW would want to go with it to make as much money as they can. It's where LOTR has gone and it's one of the reasons why Specialist Games have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> There is also the fact that I don't think a 40k or "army" style system would work well in the Star Wars universe. Skirmish yes, army no.


Yeah, dat Naboo battle of Gungans versus droids was just lame. Not to mention that pathetically small battle at the end of the second movie... Or all those battles in the expanded clone wars show!

I get that it's normally small, but if they made a clone wars game they could easily have it as big a scale as 40k. The only things I would worry about is a) there's only like 2 factions (maybe as much as four or five) and b) that it would be too much like 40kk, but with different major heroes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

JAMOB said:


> Yeah, dat Naboo battle of Gungans versus droids was just lame. Not to mention that pathetically small battle at the end of the second movie... Or all those battles in the expanded clone wars show!


Not exactly fire and manoeuvre was it! The ground battles in Star Wars tend to have about as much tactical diversity as was used in the 1800's. Stand about 50 meters away and shoot the other lot till one army runs out of men.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Not exactly fire and manoeuvre was it! The ground battles in Star Wars tend to have about as much tactical diversity as was used in the 1800's. Stand about 50 meters away and shoot the other lot till one army runs out of men.


Which makes it ideal for GW


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Not exactly fire and manoeuvre was it! The ground battles in Star Wars tend to have about as much tactical diversity as was used in the 1800's. Stand about 50 meters away and shoot the other lot till one army runs out of men.





bitsandkits said:


> Which makes it ideal for GW


At least 40k has the excuse of cultural and technological regression, in addition to hard-as-fuck armor and swords that can cut through anything, to justify any less-than-ideal tactical decisions. Everyone in Star Wars military battles(at least movie-wise) are pants-on-head stupid.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I appreciate all the reasons Star Wars wouldn't work for GW, yet i still want a giant wookiee army 



> Part of why X-wing is so great is the simplicity of it. Games are quick and easy, whilst still retaining the 'tactical feel' of the game. It's just a lot of fun. 100 SP games take 30-60 mins, meaning the games are over before they get boring. You can easily play several games in a row in the time it would take you to play one game of 40k.


 @ChaosRedCorsairLord i saw them playing this on Tabletop a few weeks back, looks really good fun and i might try and convince my mates to have a bash at it. Can you get a decent 4 person game going straight out of the box?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Varakir said:


> @ChaosRedCorsairLord i saw them playing this on Tabletop a few weeks back, looks really good fun and i might try and convince my mates to have a bash at it. Can you get a decent 4 person game going straight out of the box?


It's a 2 player game, but they do have rules for multiple players per team. The problem is the core box set doesn't have enough models to play a 4 player game. You could either just play a couple quick 2/3 player games to learn the rules, or if you want to play 2v2 games getting 2 copies of the core box set is the way to go (the core set is more cost effective than getting the models separate anyway, plus you get extra dice, tokens and obstacles).

The core box set comes with all the rules, tokens and cards you need to play the game, plus a X-wing miniature and 2 TIE fighter miniatures. The expansion packs add heaps of variety by adding extra ships/pilots and various upgrade cards that can be used with your existing ships.

Also, I would advise ignoring the quick-start rules though. The full game will be simple enough to learn for someone who's played games of 40k.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I appreciate all the reasons Star Wars wouldn't work for GW, yet i still want a giant wookiee army


I think we all need to stop writing off GW and start writing letters to them telling them how much we would all like a giant Wookie army, im not sure if by giant varakir meant a sizeable force or if indeed he meant giant wookies, because i can see an ATAT sized wookie going toe to toe with the afore mentioned ATAT.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I think we all need to stop writing off GW and start writing letters to them telling them how much we would all like a giant Wookie army, im not sure if by giant vaz meant a sizeable force or if indeed he meant giant wookies, because i can see an ATAT sized wookie going toe to toe with the afore mentioned ATAT.


I am not Vaz :/

Either option would work for me though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I am not Vaz :/
> 
> Either option would work for me though.


For feck sake, sorry Varakir im full of the worst cold since the Nurgle said at a infections brain storming session "how about we make this gleen slimey shit that dribbles out of my rectum, run out of peoples nostrils?".


----------

